
Maine, Michigan votes another 'green light' for marijuana legalization - cdvonstinkpot
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/09/us/marijuana-public-opinion/index.html?eref=edition
======
sharkweek
This will quickly become a nationwide trend -- Washington and Colorado are
going to have this massive revenue stream, and other states are going to want
the same thing.

Or the federal government will squash it all.

I give it 10 years; one or the other, Utah being an exception

~~~
oldgregg
The feds won't do shit. We're at depression level unemployment in many areas.
Keeping bored people happy with a steady diet of weed, pornography, and hot
pockets is a small price to pay when the alternative is civil unrest.

------
lolcraft
Meh. This is legalization of _use_. I mean, yeah, it's a nice step, specially
for the US -- a country which still has in its legislation, though void by the
constitutional court, the death penalty for possession of fairly big amounts.
Shows that the mentality has changed, and that's great.

The world should still move towards full legalization: use and trade.

------
dscrd
When will we start getting actual data on the effects of legalization? As
someone who lives in a rather conservative country when it comes to drug laws,
I'd be very interested.

------
pilooch
Hopefully self driving car are on the way ;)

~~~
tokenizer
I find this to be an interesting point. I'd reckon the laws wouldn't change.

Pilots, who fly with autopilot still have to be attentive to potential
failures within the system. I find it really fascinating that we'd hold cars
to lesser scrutiny, because if these cars show up in the marketplace, and
thousands or accidents are blamed on them, they could be set back by years, or
worse, banned.

~~~
psherman
Cars have the obvious advantage of being on the ground, so if something goes
wrong there would presumably be fail safes to pull the car over to the side of
the road instead of plummeting to the ground.

------
twiceaday
You can tell they take the issue seriously by their rhetoric.

------
ck2
I don't give a darn what people do in their homes but I'll tell you, I am
terrified of stoned driving becoming common.

~~~
InclinedPlane
In Washington state, where we recently decriminalized marijuana use, the DUI
standards for pot are actually much stronger than for alcohol. This is despite
the fact that pot use doesn't impair driving ability in the same way as
alcohol.

Moreover, people are already smoking pot, a lot, millions of people. Stoned
driving is probably already about as common as it ever will be.

~~~
jophde
Is there even a good way to test if someone is high in the field like a
breathalyzer? I have always been told if you don't admit they can't prove it.

~~~
chilldream
Breathalyzers aren't good; they're convenient enough that courts ignore the
fact that they aren't good. Same with drug dogs. They'll find a way to fake
it.

[http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/04/on-the-internet-nobody-
kno...](http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/04/on-the-internet-nobody-knows-youre-
a-dog-at-the-supreme-court-nobody-cares/)

[http://www.duicentral.com/dui/the-dui-
exception/](http://www.duicentral.com/dui/the-dui-exception/)

